# New to smoking. Need tips.



## butterluv (Jun 28, 2017)

IMG_20170624_224948_236.jpg



__ butterluv
__ Jun 28, 2017






Will someone please tell me what I just invested in lol. I learn quickly and my recipes are to die for!!


----------



## zachd (Jun 30, 2017)

Looks like you invested some time sanding and painting

and a new addiction


----------



## jusjimi (Jun 30, 2017)

Open it up,.. looks aweome..for the right price, as for what it is wish it was  open.. but just those two wheels...mean you aint playing


----------



## bubba0161 (Aug 12, 2017)

Nice Rig! Going to have to put in a little time to get it looking good! There are some good recipes on the site.


----------



## jusjimi (Aug 12, 2017)

Its a great looking rig please private message me if you have any questions or concerns


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 12, 2017)

Wow!  Nice set up and I miss Texas!  

Looking forward to seeing your smokes on here.

Ed


----------



## captain carl (Sep 20, 2017)

Does anyone have tips on how to prevent the brisket from drying out in a BBQ restaurant, even though the meat is being sliced and throw back in the smoker to keep warm, and help suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## yortchko (Feb 3, 2018)

butterluv said:


> IMG_20170624_224948_236.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FIREBOX on the side and the barrel is a huge smoker!! You can also grill on it too!! BADASS!!


----------



## BOliver (Mar 6, 2018)

WOW. Looks interesting. I will wait for reviews


----------

